# threesome



## sl3epaholic (Sep 16, 2004)

i have three red bellies that are really back with a purple tint...they are just kicking it at this one spot....one of them is digging on the gravel and the other two are just chilling there...it doesn't seems like they are territorial or chasing each other around...is it possible that they are ready to breed or wat is going on...ill get some pics up on the weekend....o this have been going on for the past two days now.

any advice would help

thanks


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

how big are they?


----------



## sl3epaholic (Sep 16, 2004)

5+ inches


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The male natt is digging and cleaning the nesting site part of the spawnning ritual.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Watch them cause they might turn aggressive. Some females will fight for breeding purposes and thus do severe damages to one another. When mine first begin to breed, they always try to bust a threesome, cause there will always be two females with a male and the females wouldn't fight at all. It was weird.


----------

